# Spring bobbers



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

Looking for some new style (easy to install) spring bobbers. I thought there was a guy on this forum that made some. I would like to see a pic of one and maybe purchase some for me and my friends. Thanks in advance to all that help.


----------



## S Reed (Jan 3, 2011)

ttt also interested


----------



## Fishingliving (Dec 16, 2010)

Not sure where or if you can get them near you but I use gotcha spring bobbers. I get them from Bobs Gun and Tackle. Ultra sensitive and do not freeze up like the run through spring bobbers.


----------



## Fishingliving (Dec 16, 2010)

http://www.cccbaitandtackle.com/CCC_SITE_1/Ice_Jigs_and_Bobbers.html

Website I found through google that has them, Hope this helps.


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

st Croix spring bobbers


----------



## Fishingliving (Dec 16, 2010)

Don't you have to buy a st. croix rod to get the bobber? Never seen them by themselves.


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

according to their customer service you do.
tried to purchase just the spring bobbers and they said no.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Fishingliving said:


> Not sure where or if you can get them near you but I use gotcha spring bobbers. I get them from Bobs Gun and Tackle. Ultra sensitive and do not freeze up like the run through spring bobbers.


These are what I use also. Doug does a great job making them. You can find them in the KZoo area.


----------



## Backlasher (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey there guys Look at my photos and picture album to see the spring bobbers. They are Nickle Titanium and ultra sensitive. :coolgleam


----------



## Backlasher (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are the Spring Bobbers You asked for. :coolgleam


----------



## STOLI69 (May 5, 2010)

Backlasher said:


> Here are the Spring Bobbers You asked for. :coolgleam
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039
> ...


Good morning Backlasher. Are these the bobbers you bought from some old man on the ice? I remember a post from a while back about extremely sensitive bobber's that someone bought from some old man who was out catching them 3 or 4 to 1! I personaly believe the old man's lure had more to do with that l.o.l.:lol:! If so, do you have his contact info? They look real nice. 
Don


----------



## Fishingliving (Dec 16, 2010)

Gotcha Spring Bobbers are very similar to the bobbers posted by backlasher. The only difference is that gotcha bobbers have a coating on them for visibility. Any spring bobber close to that design will be awesome. I have also heard of people using guitar string for spring bobbers.


----------



## hokey pokey (Jan 9, 2011)

They have them at Frank's in Linwood. (St. Croix spring bobbers)


----------



## dimescfh (Nov 11, 2008)

You can get the Gotcha spring bobbers at Grand River bait and tackle in Lansing. I use them and they are great. Super sensitive and very cheap I believe they are only 2 or 3 dollars each.


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

I like the HT schooley-type spring bobbers (with the orange tip.) I pull them apart and invert the bobber, so I can snap it to the end of my spinning reel rod, threading it through the last eyelet. You've got to pull them apart and flip them over though, or the whole thing is jacked up. I slide them up & down the rod between the 1st 2 guides so they don't become damaged in transport.


----------

